# Best way to deal with service issues..



## TheHairyOne (Nov 28, 2018)

Drink warm lemon tea, helps save your vocal cords after screaming.
Drink plenty of fluids, but not too much cafine, to help flush stress. Drink enough to make your urine clear.
Go for a walk after a light meal. Helps regulate blood sugar and insure you're not hangry.

Pretend like its 1818, and that when you SMS to the service manager that its being transported via a horse driven wagon before a letter can be written with a response. Sometimes if they're out of paper they might need to make some. They may need to feed the horses, wait for the snow to thaw in the spring and gather a military escort to protect the response from pirates.

What ever you do, do not expect a time line or status update. Assume your car is being by the mechanics to pick up their lunch every time you see your milage increase in the app.

Now that's out of the way enjoy your loaner car. Its launch control isn't as good as the M3P. The front end lifts even when the suspension is set to its low setting, causing the front tires to lose grip. The acceleration isn't as good as the M3P but still nice. Its much quieter, the wheel wells don't bring the sound of dirt or rocks into the cabin.

The next day you leave more SMS and voice mails with service asking for a update and timeline, no response... now is when you go see how good the loaner corners on a gravel road. Try the higest suspension setting on a dirt road and see if you can catch air on the dirt jump the neighbor built with his tractor to test his off road vehicle on.

What I'm saying is I have no idea what I initialed five times on that tablet at the service center, but I assume it entitled them to my first child and and car


----------

